# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Shelley And Charlie

## Jade

I think Corrie are doing an excellent job with this.  The storyline is so realistic and over a long period of time, which makes it more real.  Shellys character has changed so much but only gradually and people are just starting to notice how much.

The storyline has built up from just nigglie things like what she is wearing to Shelly becoming an agrrephobic (sp?).

Hopefully Charlie will get his commupance, but not every story has a happy ending.

If it helps just one person to escape from this type of situation it will be worth it.  It will also help family members recognise signs of emotional abuse.

Congratualtions to the writers and actors involved in this, they are doing an excellent job!

----------


## Bad Wolf

I couldn't agree more, the fact they are playing this out over a long period (in soap time) makes this real to viewers, hopefully they will be able to recognise the different situations Shelly and her extended circle of friends have found themselves in, such as Shellyâs relationship with Sunita and her mother, or lack of it at the moment, and Charlieâs increasing hold over her.

Domestic violence is not just a case of one person hitting the other, it covers a variety of circumstances, such as the emotional abuse Shelly is currently suffering.  Sadly things are going to get worse for Shelly as the story progresses, but as we know Bill Ward who plays Charlie is leaving and hopefully this will prove to be a good thing for Shelly.

If you do know anyone who is going thorough similar situation be it a friend, family member or yourself, you can talk to our agony aunt, Aunt Sally in confidence, who can provide advice and contact numbers of organisations who can help.

----------


## Treacle

I'm not keen on the storyline because it's boring. It is acted good and I believe in what's happened but I'm not really interested. Like you say it goes on enough in real life without having it on a programme that's supposed to entertain and not depress. I know you could then turn around and say the same thing about abuse storylines where the woman gets beaten up but I prefer those ones because a lot more can happen in that situation.  At the moment I just think Shelley is being pathetic. Peter done enough to damage her to make her become an agraphobic but she didn't she just punched him and got on with her life so Charlie telling her she's fat should be a doddle to her!

----------


## Bad Wolf

please let us know what you all think of this and the issues it brings up,

we are also kee to know what you think of other "real" issues and stories that are coverered in corrie, for example, do you aspire to be on tv like Candice, have you been involved with an older man like Katy?

we really want your opinions on things like this in order to help members who are in similar situations

don't forget Aunt Sally is also here should you need her!

----------


## Treacle

Like I say Rach I believe the situation so it's been done very good in that respect but I'm just not interested in it. Atm though that and the Danny/Leanne storyline is the best they have going.

----------


## melmarshall858

i agree it is important to raise issues like this one as it is mirrered in everyday life to so many people but also agree that the novelty does wear off after a few months i understand why it has been dragged out for so long but that doesn't make it any easier for us to enjoy a storyline that drags on for so long i loose interest in what is going to happen after the first few months and stop caring.
hope that they do wrap it up in some way soon -although i can't see how they are going to do it shelley will never come to her senses no matter how many people know what he is doing she s too besotted and he is too clever to do anything to her apart from the mental torment so can't get in trouble for it without shelley saying anything talk about a vicious circle

----------


## melmarshall858

> Atm though that and the Danny/Leanne storyline is the best they have going.


i dont really like the storyline between danny/leanne/frankie and jamie i think it just seems too sleazy for the time being dont really think that corrie has any gripping storylines going on am sick of the baker already and sally going from job to job dont like keith and hate tracy and steve together

----------


## Katy

i think that corrie handle issues really well. The shelley and charlie one is acted really well and is really gripping. I like the way corrie build things up to a huge climax if you know what i mean.

----------


## SarahWakefield

Is Anyone Fed Up Wiv The Whole Shelley And Charlie Storyline. I Mean Who Would Honestly Put Up Wiv A Bloke Like Him And Who Would Stay In There Bedroom For Weeks On End! It Is Dragging On For Too Long And Getting Very Boring!

----------


## Bad Wolf

you'll be surprised what people put up with in thise situations, domestic abuse is not over overnight, corrie are trying to make it as real as possible so that people in those sort of situations can identify with shellys plight

it does happen, you become dependant on a person and there is no escape, you become isolated and vunerable

----------


## Treacle

Not a spoiler  :Smile:  Moving to General Corrie

----------


## Treacle

I agree, bit of a borefest  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

There is already a thread on this subject but I would like to say AGAIN that IMHO this story is very true to life.

----------


## Bad Wolf

> I agree, bit of a borefest


not for us who have watched people we love go through similar stuff

well done to corrie, or showing how this develops from normal to abuse

----------


## Bad Wolf

threads merged as they are essentially the same discussion

----------


## Treacle

I do believe it's happening because the acting is of reasonable standard but I'm not impressed atall by how long it's dragging on.

----------


## Bad Wolf

mikes alzheimers (sp) is going to be another really long burner

----------


## alan45

> I do believe it's happening because the acting is of reasonable standard but I'm not impressed atall by how long it's dragging on.


It has been happening to a friend of mine for almost three years now. Its only been happening slowly and bit by bit but the similarites are really scary

----------


## Bad Wolf

> It has been happening to a friend of mine for almost three years now. Its only been happening slowly and bit by bit but the similarites are really scary


its sad to say, ive seen my mum go though it twice, 

it took a lot for her to leave my little bros father, in the end she did it for us, she didnt want us to go though hell

thats why i get so mad when people criticise the storyline, it needs to be told slowly, because thats real life

----------


## alan45

> its sad to say, ive seen my mum go though it twice, 
> 
> it took a lot for her to leave my little bros father, in the end she did it for us, she didnt want us to go though hell
> 
> thats why i get so mad when people criticise the storyline, it needs to be told slowly, because thats real life


And the sad thing is that the'VICTIM' cannot see the abuser for what they really are. We have dropped hints to our friend but she thinks HE can do no wrong  :Angry:

----------


## Bad Wolf

they need to realise for themselves though--- it will happen in time. my mother married this bloke knowing full well what he was like, it was over 9 moths later after a particularly nasty incident. he peomised to change, but she couldnt risk, hers, mine or ickle bros safety, it was rubbish for a long time but we pulled though with support from my family and friends

it will get better i promise xxx

----------


## alan45

It really angers me to see a very intelligent girl almost a prisoner in her own home, he made her sell her car and now is trying to get her to sell her house so they can both move into something smaller (downsizing he calls it). Its her OWN house and he tells anyone who listens its his. He has made her totally dependent on him

----------


## Bad Wolf

it happened to my mum, she had my bro, and developed a bad back- didnt go back to work for years, but she though it was fine because he was funding us in part, but she realised comfort doesnt make you or your kids happy

i hated him from the start, thought he was a moron, mum just put my attitude down to being a teenager, but i was proved right, a violent nasty piece of work

i swear your friend will see sense... it just might take a while, just support her all you can xx

----------


## Angeltigger

why do we need to change

----------


## Jade

change what??

----------


## Treacle

This storyline is getting worse by the episode. It's totally dire!

----------


## diane

Someone with agorophobia could well stay in their room for weeks, especially if there was a bar full of people downstairs!
Think tonights episode, Monday June 20th, was well acted particularly by Shelley.  I have been where she is now, have been in a restaurant or supermarket and wanted to get out like right away!  I am agorophobic myself, to explain, although much better nowadays.  I have never suffered any sort of abuse by a man though, quite the contrary.
The feeling of panic is quite overwhelming, it completely takes over your life as it has Shelly's.   Its a wonder that nobody has suggested Shelly needs medical help though!
It is a subject which needs to be brought out in the open, so that people who have it can get help.

----------


## Emmak2005

It also has a slightly sadisic comedy side to it as well as all the wickedness involved in Charlie manipulating Shelley into getting to bar her mother from the pub. I nearled p'd myself laughing when she still couldn't face the pub and Charlie found out she was still stuck in her room (in tonight's episode) He walked in and went: "3,2,1 & your back in the room". That Paul McKenna/Derren Brown/Little Britain line was highly amusing. Well for me it was anyway!

----------


## diane

Emma I missed that bit while I went to get a cup of tea, lol.

----------


## alan45

> This storyline is getting worse by the episode. It's totally dire!


Much as I hate to disagree with YOU WQ. I think this story is building up into a fantastic climax. Its so realistic, even down to the asshole taking Shelley out to a posh restaurant and he had no money with him, the sooner Charlie gets his comeuppance the better  :Angry:

----------


## Treacle

I'm prepared to sacrifice realism for entertainment!

----------


## alan45

:Rotfl:  Thats why you watch EE then  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

Seriously though I am going to put my views on EE on the thread soon

----------


## Treacle

> Thats why you watch EE then


Well atleast you've said EE is entertaining! None of the soaps have ANY realism anymore. There's the odd storyline that does like this one but they're mostly boring.

----------


## Treacle

> Seriously though I am going to put my views on EE on the thread soon


Which thread?

----------


## alan45

I beleive there is a sticky for tonights and all episodes

----------


## Treacle

> I beleive there is a sticky for tonights and all episodes


Oh yes there is. It always confuses me though so I never go in there. I prefer what they all do over on DS, they have individual threads.

----------


## alan45

Yes at least 5 or six per episode

----------


## Treacle

Well actually they've been quite tidy recently.

----------


## alan45

Who has DS????

----------


## Treacle

Yes, and I still prefer their way of discussing episodes. Better than one combined topic.

----------


## alan45

Well you are a mod on here can you not use your influence to change things

----------


## Treacle

Not really, everybody likes the method in use. I don't hardly post there anyways. Thanks for admiring me. We matched!  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

As more of an Eastenders fan I don't watch Coronation Street all the time, but I have to say, I disagree with you, Walford Queen, on the Charlie/Shelley storyline. I think it is extremely well done and true to life. There is a palpable tension whenever they are on and the acting of both of them is superb. As a villain I think Charlie knocks spots off Richard Hillman. I find it absolutely gripping and not too slow at all.

----------


## lildevil

i think shelly should smack his head on one of the beer pumps and run for her life.

----------


## Treacle

It's too long for me but I don't hate it. Norris and Emily are worse!

----------


## lildevil

i can't stand norris can't someone shout him?

----------


## Treacle

Norris is one of the worst characters they've ever had!

----------


## alan45

NOOOOOOO Norris is not the worst. He comes out with some funny lines and his character always seems to get the wrong end of the stick. I think he makes a great double act with Rita. Typical wee man wanting to be a big man

----------


## Debs

i love norris he is soo funny

----------


## lildevil

norris is so annoying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## phils little sister

I love Norris he is great

----------


## Treacle

Norris, Rita and Emily are all dead wood. I thought they were finally starting to get somewhere when they axed Martin. Next on the hitlist I thought would be Ken who seems to be there to keep an original character in the show rather than for his below par acting skills that might have been OK in the sixties!

----------


## alan45

Sorry WQ but they are all integral parts of the show. Each in their own ways. Its nice just to have some ordinary people in a soap.

----------


## true.moon

corri have done a fab they want to make me watch more and more they always keep you on a cliff hanger and you dont know what will happen next

----------


## shannisrules

corrie is really good at the moment but what i dont get is why shelly has a sort of phobia of going downstairs im really confused because as far as i can recall she walked into a door then went upstairs into hiding lol and has now got a phobia of going down is there something i missed

----------


## Treacle

The Websters and Platts are also past their sellby dates.

----------


## Jade

> corrie is really good at the moment but what i dont get is why shelly has a sort of phobia of going downstairs im really confused because as far as i can recall she walked into a door then went upstairs into hiding lol and has now got a phobia of going down is there something i missed


Its cause charlie manipulated her into feeling safe when she is in her room.

----------


## Treacle

Fred would never have kept her on, he's letting her live there and she's not even working for him.

----------


## iocioc

well yeah thats true fred would have given her the boot long ago cos its not like fred and charlie are even getting along

----------


## Luna

> Fred would never have kept her on, he's letting her live there and she's not even working for him.


Yeah i was saying that the other day. She's only got that room because she works there they dont know it's a real illness that she's got so why hasn't he said anything???

----------


## Treacle

Exactly and she hasn't produced a sick note and Charlie won't even let Fred in the room and Fred owns it!!! No way would Fred stand up for this sort of thing, he DOES have a backbone. It's not like he's a character like Claire or something.

----------


## shannisrules

charlie is so horrible when does this storyline actually come to an end ie. shelly finds out what charlie is really like

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

I think the Charlie and Shelly storyline is great and well played by bith actors

----------


## Debs

i agree i love  this storyline.it has been very well done and i am soo glad that they ahve kept it going. very realistic

----------


## Treacle

It's still a load of old cobblers, someone please shoot the pair of them!  :Big Grin: 
Give this storyline to EastEnders and watch the level of high powerful drama rise  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> Give this storyline to EastEnders and watch the level of high powerful drama rise


  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  Yes it would be over in about two weeks and forgotten about  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

Its abrilliant storyline and extremely well acted in real time

----------


## Treacle

> Yes it would be over in about two weeks and forgotten about   
> 
> Its abrilliant storyline and extremely well acted in real time


EastEnders have done it's fair share of brilliant slow burning storylines in it's time. Like any other soap though it's made mistakes and dragged the wrong things out i.e. things that don't work being dragged out. When it comes to drama though it's the only soap that can offer it naturally and at a high powerful level. Maybe not nowadays but certainly in it's heyday which it is going back to.

----------


## alan45

> EastEnders have done it's fair share of brilliant slow burning storylines in it's time. .


TRUE - VERY TRUE




> When it comes to drama though it's the only soap that can offer it naturally and at a high powerful level. .


NOT TRUE - All three soaps have in the past produced excellent and powerful dramas





> Maybe not nowadays but certainly in it's heyday which it is going back to.


Well we live in hope. There certainly has been a marked improvement

----------


## Treacle

> NOT TRUE - All three soaps have in the past produced excellent and powerful dramas


That's true but it's been a bit OTT. Even with an OTT dramatic situation EastEnders makes it seem more real. Look at the Dan, Bianca and Carol storyline when it all kicked off. It was brilliant kitchen sink drama. No dead bodies or anything either.

----------


## alan45

> That's true but it's been a bit OTT. Even with an OTT dramatic situation EastEnders makes it seem more real..


TWO WORDS *Cardboard funfair*

Bianca and Carol - Brilliant

Mo and Trevor - Brilliant

Nick and Dot - Brilliant

Janine - Brilliant

Frank and his bow tie  :Sick:

----------


## Treacle

> TWO WORDS *Cardboard funfair*
> 
> Bianca and Carol - Brilliant
> 
> Mo and Trevor - Brilliant
> 
> Nick and Dot - Brilliant
> 
> Janine - Brilliant
> ...


The example you give happened to fall during the slump and when it was led by it's weakest executive producer. No real die hard fans remember any of that stuff we like to remember the 17 golden years we had on the trot.

----------


## tasha_cfc

I agree with most of you i think this storyline is excellent as it happens in real life all the time. I think Charlie is a fantastic actor and Shelley a fantastic actress, hope they keep up the good work as it is interesting to watch the storyline unfold.

----------


## stacyefc

it is a really good storyline but i wish shelley would just stand up to him

----------


## alan45

> it is a really good storyline but i wish shelley would just stand up to him


The problem is that he has worn her down so much she hastnt the will to fight back.  Apart from the fact unlike her friends Shelley cannot see the evil side of Charlie

----------


## Digital Duck

The Shelley and Charlie storyline has to be one of the worst ever in any soap. It is so dire i cannot even begin to believe it!!!!!! Bill Ward and Sally Lindsey cannot act for toffee, they are not even good enough to be in daytime soap Doctors!

The same goes for Bev, Shelley's mother too what a highly irritating scag she is.    :Thumbsdown:  

Shelley just spends her day locked inside her room, HELLO you have a pub to run! 

Another thing, does anybody else find shelley really orange? She has been tangoed HEHE ! I have to turn my colour down when she comes on screen.

RUBBISH, RUBBISH, RUBBISH Corrie really is the pits right now.   :Rotfl:  

*QUACK QUACK, Shelley needs a WHACK!*

----------


## Treacle

> The Shelley and Charlie storyline has to be one of the worst ever in any soap. It is so dire i cannot even begin to believe it!!!!!! Bill Ward and Sally Lindsey cannot act for toffee, they are not even good enough to be in daytime soap Doctors!
> 
> The same goes for Bev, Shelley's mother too what a highly irritating scag she is.  
> 
> Shelley just spends her day locked inside her room, HELLO you have a pub to run! 
> 
> Another thing, does anybody else find shelley really orange? She has been tangoed HEHE ! I have to turn my colour down when she comes on screen.
> 
> RUBBISH, RUBBISH, RUBBISH Corrie really is the pits right now.  
> ...


OMG you're after my own heart and I agree 100% with what you have written.

It's just dire, I say dire  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *QUACK QUACK, Shelley needs a WHACK!*


LOL!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> LOL!


I found that funny too. What a good first post! This one has my seal of approval, I think they're fantastic.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah they seem pretty cool! A good, lively, opinionated poster!   :Smile:   Welcome to the boards Digital Duck!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Treacle

> Yeah they seem pretty cool! A good, lively, opinionated poster!  Welcome to the boards Digital Duck!


Someone who tells it how it is. Love the way they summed up how dire it is  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Someone who tells it how it is. Love the way they summed up how dire it is


Yeah they summed it up pretty well actually! With a good touch of comedy in that first post too!   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Treacle

> Yeah they summed it up pretty well actually! With a good touch of comedy in that first post too!


Yep. Quack quack Shelley needs a whack.

----------


## Digital Duck

Thanks folks, someone had to say it didn't they? I find it a mystery to how anyone could possibly enjoy this storyline? It's bad writing at its best...

----------


## Treacle

> Thanks folks, someone had to say it didn't they? I find it a mystery to how anyone could possibly enjoy this storyline? It's bad writing at its best...


People are too frightened to speak their minds when it comes to Corrie. It's slumped horrificly since the start of 2005 but not many are prepared to admit it. I pride myself on being one of the few. The sad thing is people accuse me of being biased but I used to love it but it's a load of old cobblers (quite fitting really) at the moment.

----------


## Digital Duck

People will only admit it when it is too late but it's nearly at that stage now. 

It's so obvious that things will get worse before they get any better.

----------


## Treacle

They have SO many pointless characters.

The Twins, Kelly Craptree, Tyrone, Maria, Candice, Warren, Woodam Barlow, Sunita, Dev, Harris grandfather etc

----------


## Chris_2k11

Id like to know why they've brought in this Diggory bloke???   :Confused:  Well, I know why, apparently for "comedy value." For comedy value we have already got Blanche, Norris, The Twins, Sean, Roy, Les, Cilla, Claire, etc, so why do we need another comedy character!? This is supposed to be a Serial *Drama* not a comedy sitcom. Why does Corrie insist on introducing all of these new comedy characters though??   :Searchme:   Do they think it's what the soap needs?!? I think we can guarantee that we wont be seeing Diggory in a good powerful storyline, therefore... axe him! I mean "Diggory".... even the names a joke!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

> Id like to know why they've brought this Diggory bloke in???  Well, I know why, apparently for "comedy value." For comedy value we have already got Blanche, Norris, The Twins, Sean, Roy, Cilla, Claire, etc, so why do we need another comedy character!? This is supposed to be a Serial *Drama* not a comedy sitcom. Why does Corrie insist on introducing all of these new comedy characters though?? Do they think that's what the soap needs?!? I think we can guarantee that we wont be seeing Diggory in a good powerful storyline, therefore... axe him! I mean "Diggory".... even the names a joke!


How could I forget him? And they've totally ruined any redemption Cilla had by crossing the line with her. Blanche is comedy gold to name an example but the likes of Diggory is just a farce.

Nowadays I find myself just LISTENING to Corrie rather than WATCHING. This butcher war could be the final straw for me though.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> This butcher war could be the final straw for me though.


Oh dear god, im switching over if that rubbish comes on the screen in tonight's episode! Forgot about him too! Fred! Yet another comedy character! The list really is endless!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

> Oh dear god, im switching over if that rubbish comes on the screen in tonight's episode! Forgot about him too! Fred! Yet another comedy character! The list really is endless!


Fred is actually redeemable if pulled back from the line he's crossing.

That new butcher who happens to look a bit like Fred and who just so happens to have a son who talks like he's on helium like Ashley too surprise surprise is horrific.

----------


## Digital Duck

> That new butcher who happens to look a bit like Fred and who just so happens to have a son who talks like he's on helium like Ashley too surprise surprise is horrific.


*QUACK QUACK it sounds CACK!*

How do they get away with dire storylines such as this? They are completely ridiculous, perhaps it says something about the actual audience who enjoy these camp OTT storylines.

They scriptwriters appear to have no talent and imagination to give certain characters the justice expected. First Fred falls down a hole and now this? If they can't find anything to do with a character (like most of the characters that have done nothing for years   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) they might as well axe them. Fred is a great character but what is the point in ruining him with this type of claptrap.

Is anyone here willing to admit they enjoy these type of storylines and if so, why?

----------


## Treacle

> *QUACK QUACK it sounds CACK!*
> 
> How do they get away with dire storylines such as this? They are completely ridiculous, perhaps it says something about the actual audience who enjoy these camp OTT storylines.
> 
> They scriptwriters appear to have no talent and imagination to give certain characters the justice expected. First Fred falls down a hole and now this? If they can't find anything to do with a character (like most of the characters that have done nothing for years  ) they might as well axe them. Fred is a great character but what is the point in ruining him with this type of claptrap.
> 
> Is anyone here willing to admit they enjoy these type of storylines and if so, why?


I hate them.
Fred falling down a hole was funny but would have been better suited to a comedy sitcom.
I hate it when people refer to Corrie as a serial drama because it's NOT and certainly not atall at the moment.
They axed Mahhhtin Platt because they couldn't find anywhere else to take him after the dreadful Kayee storyline that was brave so they should axe more. 95% of the cast needs culling at the moment.

----------


## CrazyLea

this storyline has been going on far too long now!

----------


## Debs

but wasnt that the idea

----------


## lilnick

> Is Anyone Fed Up Wiv The Whole Shelley And Charlie Storyline. I Mean Who Would Honestly Put Up Wiv A Bloke Like Him And Who Would Stay In There Bedroom For Weeks On End! It Is Dragging On For Too Long And Getting Very Boring!


I agree I hate this storyline. Having been duped by Peter Shelley would not have let herself get into this state with Charley. It's boring and tedious and annoying. At the moment I also do not like the Sarah/Scooter, the Danny/ Jamie/ Leanne or the Candice/Warren storylines. Think I am gonna have to give corrie a miss for a while!!They have borrowed EE's sacked witers!

----------


## alan45

> Think I am gonna have to give corrie a miss for a while!!They have borrowed EE's sacked witers!


  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> 


Even you're laughing at how bad the programme has become!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Katy

i am a fan but i have to say it is going downhill. They are dragging storys to death making people bored. Its a yawnfest at the moment.

----------


## alan45

> Even you're laughing at how bad the programme has become!


No Im not. I happen to like the Shelley storyline as its so realistic. I do concede that some of the storylines are getting a bit tedious - this certainly isnt one of them  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Treacle

> No Im not. I happen to like the Shelley storyline as its so realistic. I do concede that some of the storylines are getting a bit tedious - this certainly isnt one of them


I disagree, it's been going on for almost a year now.

----------


## alan45

> I disagree, it's been going on for almost a year now.


I have a very good friend who this has been happening to for over five years now. Her partner is a control freak like Charlie and he just keeps pushing her a little more each week. All her friends and family can see it but not her. I think the Charlie Shellie thing is going on at the right pace so as to make it realistic.

----------


## Treacle

Realistic but boring? Let's face it the days of soap reflecting true life are long gone.

----------


## alan45

I dont find it boring - now as for the Carp Story and the Boxing Butchers they are boring

----------


## phils little sister

Im really gone off Corrie at the moment and its mostly because of the Shelly / Charlie storyline

----------


## Keating's babe

I think Corrie are playing the Shelley and Charlie storyline very real.  It does happen in real life and they are showing how their relationship has evolved over time.

----------


## Treacle

I wish there was something I could do to show you all how bad it is. Maybe I'll dig out some of my old Hilda episodes and upload some clips somewhere.

----------


## Keating's babe

Ahhh who could forget Hilda and Stan... and the flying ducks.  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Treacle

> Ahhh who could forget Hilda and Stan... and the flying ducks.


That was when Corrie was worth watching.

----------


## Treacle

Not a very good episode tonight I'm afraid!  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

:Stick Out Tongue:  


> I wish there was something I could do to show you all how bad it is. Maybe I'll dig out some of my old Hilda episodes and upload some clips somewhere.


I can understand you having problems finding something bad  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> Not a very good episode tonight I'm afraid!


An excellent episode tonight  :Moonie:

----------


## Abbie

> I dont find it boring - now as for the Carp Story and the Boxing Butchers they are boring


i know what you mean  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Treacle

> An excellent episode tonight


What was excellent about it? Yet more Sharlie nonsense. It's been going on since Summer 2004.

----------


## Treacle

> I can understand you having problems finding something bad


Finding something good is hard in Corrie at the moment! Only got 22 mins to endure and yet still nothing  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

Well its better than 30 mins of Molfie/Kalfie/Shannis

----------


## Treacle

> Well its better than 30 mins of Molfie/Kalfie/Shannis


Which you still put yourself through probably!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

i record it on my hard drive and fast forward through the crap

----------


## Treacle

> i record it on my hard drive and fast forward through the crap


Take it you didn't have to do much fast forwarding tonight then!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

I didn't even bother watching EE tonight because i could guess tha nothing was going to happen of much interest.

Coronation Street, however, i will watch later on ITV2 on the omnibus

The reason i like the Shelly and Charlie story is because it is realistic, yet doesn't go on constantly. This story has been going on for years, but hasn't developed in every single episode. I find that sort easier to keep up with and understand. Some of the EE stories like Shannis have done pretty much the same, but then there are ones like Molfie/Kalfie that never seem to end

xx

----------


## Treacle

Mofie and KAlfie are tolerable depending on what else is going on in the episode and we've had quite a lot recently with Shannis. Like in any soap there's always going to be one plotline you don't like.

----------


## Treacle

I criticise Corrie when it deserves it and praise it when it deserves it too and last night's was a below average episode IMHO. 

Bring back Archie Shuttleworth - all is forgiven!

----------


## Abi

He was a great charcter!

I haven't seen Corrie from last night yet, so i'll see what i think once i have 

xx

----------


## Treacle

To be honest I can't really remember much about it. The best bit of the whole episode was Bev! She's the best of a bad bunch at the moment.

The WORST Corrie episodes ever at the moment are the 2nd Monday ones, they seem to roll out the 2nd half of the cast that they don't use regularly during the week just to warrant their pay/contract or give them screentime. 
They used to be really good episodes with high drama like Richard Hillman, we would all tune in for more exciting stuff but tuning back in for the fish rescue mission etc hasn't been tempting. Maybe it will improve with the help of a new producer?

I just want it to go back to the standards that I'm used to. It's never been as good as EastEnders at it's best but it's always had good quality that I can enjoy.

----------


## Abi

I really wouldn't like it if they repeated anything even faintly like Richard Hillman, Maya or Charlie and Shelly

They just need some more good plots to develop, but untill then Comedy is better then nothing

----------


## Treacle

Charlie & Shelley isn't even in the same league as the Richard Hillman storyline.

Even Mad Maya didn't bore me despite the gaping big holes in the storyline.

----------


## Abi

but its a story that they shouldn't repeat, thats the point i'm making.

The problem that Coronation Street writters are probably facing is that they have covered all of the bases; mass murders, affairs, successful weddings, wedding disaters, children, mental illness, abuse, jail, courtcases, ETC. Once they think of another great story they will be back on track

----------


## Treacle

You can cover everything more than once though! There's loads of potential for storylines. They just need to bring in some new talent and axe dead wood like the Platts  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

Thye must be bringing in a few new people soon with that "footballer" (Cant remember his name) leaving

----------


## Treacle

Well they cast based on appearence rather than actual talent nowadays. 
The new Adam Barlow was supposed to be a hunk but he certainly isn't! I can only assume he's taken ill hence the current one filling in for him.

----------


## Abi

Hopefully the new person/people will be a great improvement

has that Adam Barlow even had any storylines yet?

----------


## Treacle

> Hopefully the new person/people will be a great improvement
> 
> has that Adam Barlow even had any storylines yet?


Well apart from getting aborted back in 1987 I think it was...

----------


## Abi

they definetly need to use him more. hopefully with the up coming stories with his dad he should get more storylines to prove or disprove himself

----------


## Treacle

The funny thing is Corrie have pulled off a miracle because he wasn't even born.

----------


## Treacle

Same with Mike who was supposed to be an only child but now has a brother apparently!  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

lol

i thought he was just "long lost" or something like that. I dont even remember who's his mum

----------


## Treacle

His mum is called Susan she happens to turn up out of the blue with him then suddenly her character dies in a car crash having introduced their aborted grandchild first though!

----------


## Abi

omg, that so wierd!

----------


## Treacle

I know, the timing of the car crash was really contrived.

----------


## Abi

Stories like that are just pointless and brign the soap down, thankfully they also have classics as well

----------


## Treacle

Well most soaps do have a lot of classic storylines but it's mainly the big three.

I await tomorrow's episode with baited breath but I don't really expect it to be up to much. Probably more Sharlie and the fish-gate saga isn't even over with yet!

----------


## Abi

the fish gate saga! omg dont get me started on that!

----------


## Treacle

Yet another in a long line of yawnfests in 2005. 

They should just kill Sarah-Lou off now and poor Bethany should be taken into care seeing as how she's always left at home to look after herself while Gail's at work, Audrey's at work, Martin's at work and David's at school...

----------


## Debs

sarah is boring now! she needs a few goodstorylines like the ones she used to fget

----------


## Treacle

> sarah is boring now! she needs a few goodstorylines like the ones she used to fget


Exactly, her current storyline with the fish is awful. They just don't seem to know what to do with her anymore so she's now dead wood like the rest of them.

----------


## Abbie

oh the fish storyline and what is that going on a bout

----------


## Treacle

I haven't a clue but when I find out, I'll let you know!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> I haven't a clue but when I find out, I'll let you know!


lol thanks but i think know one has a answer to that even the writers lol

----------


## Treacle

They're just filling in now until Bet Lynch comes back! Her return last time was so fabaros that they've decided to rope her in again. At first she said neigh but she's agreed to sign up now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> sarah is boring now! she needs a few goodstorylines like the ones she used to fget


They are coming - just bide your time FISHGATE will not last forever its just a summer fillin

----------


## Treacle

> They are coming - just bide your time FISHGATE will not last forever its just a summer fillin


Well if they can't even get a filler right then they're definately losing their touch because fillers are what Corrie normally does best.

----------


## Treacle

Didn't enjoy last nights episode more Sean Tully nonsense. 

Jenny who plays Violet is a really good actress who is being wasted with this drivel.

----------


## Debs

i thought violet was really good last night. charlie is a horrid vile man!! be good to seehim get his comeuppance

----------


## Bryan

what happened to violet i missed the episode *accidently on purpose*

----------


## Abi

Charlie tried it on again, and she refused and went out of hte oub crying saying that its "all her fault" and that she lead him on ETC

----------


## Abbie

i starting to like violet but i feel so sorry for her but tonights eppisode was ashock for me with shelly

----------


## Treacle

Another below average episode tonight  :Smile:  It gets worse! Cannot be doing with this new personality of Shelley's. Janine's agraphobia on EastEnders was loads better.
Sharlie is awful.

----------


## Abbie

> Another below average episode tonight  It gets worse! Cannot be doing with this new personality of Shelley's. Janine's agraphobia on EastEnders was loads better.
> Sharlie is awful.


i know!""

----------


## chance

i was actually laughing when he was trying to get her out of the backyard,thought it was quite comical.sorry   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Treacle

They've not been seen for a short while so maybe we can have a nice break from this borefest!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Is that Bev back for good then?   :Searchme:

----------


## Luna

> Is that Bev back for good then?


I thought ahe was only back until the end of the Shelly and Charlie storyline but then again it could go on forever

----------


## Bad Wolf

i hope she stays, she can be funny at times

----------


## Luna

Im not sure about her sometimes i like her and sometimes she really annoys me

----------


## Chris_2k11

She annoyed me last week, practically throwing herself at Ciaran!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Abi

I dont like her, shes such a sterotype mother

----------


## Treacle

*Lost The Plot*

I read in 'The Sun' recently that the Coronation Street producers will be filming two different endings to Charlie and Shelleys wedding, so they can avoid the storyline being leaked. 
Personally, I've lost interest in these two characters anyway. This saga has already gone on for far too long. I hope the show does us all a favour and gets rid of both of them.

Mr R Gerrard,
Surbiton, Surrey

----------


## CrazyLea

wow!! freaky!! i just read the very same letter! and i completly agree with him! get rid of them both!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah I read that too!

----------


## Treacle

I mean people are finally cottoning on to the poor quality of this once great show  :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

i still think the show is good (but i must admit i didnt used to watch it cos like im not old enough lol) but the only storyline ruining itis the shelley and charlie one!

----------


## Chris_2k11

There is also that storyline with Danny & Leanne, but we aint really seen much happen with that recently  :Ponder:

----------


## CrazyLea

i dont mind the danny and leanne thing. i think their in the wrong of course, and hes a bit old for her. but i dont mind it like.

----------


## Jade

I think there is more on the Danny and Leanne thing comming up, also Mike is involved in a big story line soon...

----------


## Treacle

I know what Mike is involved in and it's absolute tosh jude hun so I wouldn't get your hopes up.

----------


## Jade

Mikes involved in two, one sounds rubbish and one sounds good, without giving too much away!

----------


## Treacle

One of them is hilarious because it just keeps happening and it's hilarious for all the wrong reasons.

----------


## Jade

Yep its an old one that has been done sooo many times by all the soaps.  The other one will be good I think but it will be purley down to the acting ability of the actor who plays Mike Baldwin.

----------


## Treacle

Well I've always found him to be a plank of wood myself.

----------


## Jade

I dont think hes that bad but each to their own  :Smile:    Will have to see how it all pans out I guess

----------


## Treacle

I'm not keen on him. I used to love his ex-wife though Alma - Amanda Barrie.

----------


## Jade

Up she's good in Bad Girls as well.

----------


## Treacle

I like her, I have seen her a few times in 'Carry On' too.

----------


## Abi

I think she's great in Bad Girls, but i wasn't keen on her in Coronation Street, cause i didn't think that her and Mike worked together that well

----------


## Treacle

It's allover now for Corrie, even Emmerdale is better than it!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Emmerdale was great tonight!

----------


## Treacle

I only caught ten minutes of tonights installment of 'Emmerdale Farm'.

----------


## Treacle

Finally a decent break from these two, still no Shelley & Charlie! I feel liberated what with no Mofie in EE as well!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Finally a decent break from these two, still no Shelley & Charlie! I feel liberated what with no Mofie in EE as well!!!!!


It's fantastic isn't it WQ!   :Smile:  Heaven lol!   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> It's fantastic isn't it WQ!  Heaven lol!


Bliss! Long may it continue...

----------


## Treacle

They still haven't appeared thank god!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lets be keeping our fingers crossed!

----------


## Treacle

I think they'll be in it this week though  :Mad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I think they'll be in it this week though


Hope not   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Treacle

> Hope not


Me too!  :Smile:

----------


## shannisrules

me 3 lol

----------


## Debs

is the shelley and charlie thing still going on!!!

ive stopped watching it!!

----------


## Princess

I don't watch Corrie but my mum never stops complaining about Charlie and Shelly and thats saying something cos she's a really big fan.

----------


## Treacle

> is the shelley and charlie thing still going on!!!
> 
> ive stopped watching it!!


Yeah it's still boring us  :Smile:

----------


## shannisrules

i dont like that storyline anymore

----------


## Chris_2k11

> is the shelley and charlie thing still going on!!!
> 
> ive stopped watching it!!


Come back in 2008 debs, it might just have finished by then!   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

> i dont like that storyline anymore


I went off it a long time ago!  :Smile:

----------


## lildevil

what's the point of carrying on a storyline like charlie and shelly, it's sooooooooooooooooo boring, does fred kick shelly out?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> what's the point of carrying on a storyline like charlie and shelly, it's sooooooooooooooooo boring, does fred kick shelly out?


Hopefully!

----------


## Treacle

> what's the point of carrying on a storyline like charlie and shelly, it's sooooooooooooooooo boring, does fred kick shelly out?


No I think Bev becomes the new manager of the pub  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

I missed it last night did they appear?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I missed it last night did they appear?


No, thank god!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh dear!  :EEK!:  They seem to have appeared in the second episode tonight!   :EEK!:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Treacle

I'm not paying attention to it but yes i have just heard them  :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I'm not paying attention to it but yes i have just heard them


Arghh!   :EEK!:  lol!

----------


## Treacle

Well they didn't have much to say which is unusual for them two freaks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Luckily they only had one scene! Phew!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> Luckily they only had one scene! Phew!


Praise the lord! No doubt we'll be getting another lethal dosage of the muppets though before long it's worse than Mofie and that's saying something  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

That is saying somethin - but seriously  NOTHING is as bad as molfie.  The Shelly storyline is moving at just the right pace. The conclusion will be logical and believable

----------


## Keating's babe

Well on reading the up and coming spoilers for Shelley - it looks like it's going to get a lot worse before it gets better.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lildevil

i totaly agree with what your saying Walford Queen.

----------


## Treacle

They were back last night doing their same old routine!

----------


## lildevil

can't Corrie think of another storyline to do, cause this ones getting boring.

----------


## Keating's babe

I think Charlie is a great actor and love the way he has transformed since he first joined the show.  It's about time though the storyline came to it's climax and we get to see Shelley back behind the bar.

----------


## Treacle

> I think Charlie is a great actor and love the way he has transformed since he first joined the show. It's about time though the storyline came to it's climax and we get to see Shelley back behind the bar.


It's the same old routine viewers are getting sick of. Her not wanting to sleep with Charlie is just getting too tedious now.

----------


## Treacle

> That is saying somethin - but seriously NOTHING is as bad as molfie. The Shelly storyline is moving at just the right pace. The conclusion will be logical and believable


I don't want believable this is a soap they've long since gone past that stage and are now created for entertainment purposes. They have to have some touches of realism i.e. characters making cups of tea but that's as far as it should go. This storyline is NOT entertaining in the slightest and it's got nothing to do with the acting talent involved or the realism of the storyline!

----------


## Katy

they were definatly back last night. Recently corrie has been quite comic and last night shelley and charlie put a real downer on the mood.

----------


## Treacle

They used to strike a good mix of drama and humour but now they have a [email protected] tedious dramatic storyline in "Sharlie" running along a rehash of an old plot with Mike and then lots of tedious panto OTT comedy thrown in amongst other pointless scenes.

----------


## Keating's babe

I agree about the Shelley/Charlie storyline running on for too long, but not with your other points.  Corrie has the right balance between drama and comedy and does give you light relief and escapism.  I have always found Corrie to be the better soap because it knows how to have the right balance.  As much as I love EE, it cannot quite get it right - even though it does have some good one-liners every now and again.

----------


## Treacle

> I agree about the Shelley/Charlie storyline running on for too long, but not with your other points. Corrie has the right balance between drama and comedy and does give you light relief and escapism. I have always found Corrie to be the better soap because it knows how to have the right balance. As much as I love EE, it cannot quite get it right - even though it does have some good one-liners every now and again.


EE has never been a comedy soap so it's unfair to compare them. EE works more as a drama and at it's peak that's what I consider it to be not a soap a drama so it's unfair to compare at the end of the day  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

They were in it tonight! How tedious was that!!!

I'm sorry but it just went on for far too long no doubt Charlie won't walk because he's going to propose to the looney!

----------


## Keating's babe

> EE has never been a comedy soap so it's unfair to compare them. EE works more as a drama and at it's peak that's what I consider it to be not a soap a drama so it's unfair to compare at the end of the day


BUT.... there has always been a comparison between EE and Corrie as they have always been competing against each other.  It's only in later years that Emmerdale has really come in to it's own and has gone from strength to strength.

----------


## jackyb

he needs a good slap off the jaw!!

----------


## parkerman

So does she!

And so do the scriptwriters!!

----------


## Treacle

> BUT.... there has always been a comparison between EE and Corrie as they have always been competing against each other. It's only in later years that Emmerdale has really come in to it's own and has gone from strength to strength.


People have always compared them because they're the two most watched programmes on the box but I think it's unfair to compare them.

----------


## lildevil

and then her asking him to marry her, what is she thinking, i think they should bring peter back.

----------


## Treacle

> and then her asking him to marry her, what is she thinking, i think they should bring peter back.


Exactly this storyline is just the pits!  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

The storyline is NOT the pits. With a few exceptions most of it has been extremely well written and accurately portrayed.  It is true to life. Move in with a control freak and you will understand

----------


## Treacle

> The storyline is NOT the pits. With a few exceptions most of it has been extremely well written and accurately portrayed. It is true to life. Move in with a control freak and you will understand


No thanks!

For the final time I am not slagging it off for it's realism or how it's acted I am slagging it off because it's boring and tedious and not entertaining and soaps are supposed to be entertaining.

It's the same old routine in every episode that they're in and it's so past it's sell by date now!

She won't sleep with him okay we established that 4 months ago  :Big Grin:   now let's move on with the script/plot please! 

It's like they recycle the same scripts for these two everytime and just give them a little bit of a tweak! *Yawn*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

And what was that the other day with Sean & Tim?

Is that the end of their relationship? What a state this show is in if it was!

----------


## true.moon

i cant believe she took him back and she was the one feeling bad
i think it is time she stuck up for herself

----------


## Treacle

> i cant believe she took him back and she was the one feeling bad
> i think it is time she stuck up for herself


She won't though because it's just ridiculous!

I think they might as well start to wrap this show up now I really can't see any way back for it after Tony Wood  :Mad:

----------


## Jade

> and then her asking him to marry her, what is she thinking, i think they should bring peter back.


Oh the bigamist two timing one, who had a child behind her back? lesser of the two evils though!

----------


## Treacle

> Oh the bigamist two timing one, who had a child behind her back? lesser of the two evils though!


They should have killed him off, he has no plans to return to the sinking ship  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jade

Is he not in a submarine anyway? lol he's there before the show!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Isn't he in 'where the heart is' now?!   :Searchme:

----------


## Jade

> Isn't he in 'where the heart is' now?!


Most former soap actors are!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Most former soap actors are!


lol yeah I noticed that!

----------


## Jade

I only watched about 10 mins of it on Sunday and I saw, ex Emmerdale, Brookside, Hollyoaks!!

----------


## Treacle

I saw Peter Barlow in WTHI too with his goatee  :Sick:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Brookside?? Hollyoaks?? Who??   :Searchme:

----------


## Jade

thy guy who was Des Barnes in corrie (sorry thought it was Brookie there for a min) and Will Mellor is in it from Hollyoaks and Two Pints

----------


## Treacle

> thy guy who was Des Barnes in corrie (sorry thought it was Brookie there for a min) and Will Mellor is in it from Hollyoaks and Two Pints


Is that wooden cah DVO still in it?

----------


## Jade

> Is that wooden cah DVO still in it?


I dont know, only watched it for 10 mins on sunday, never seen it before!

----------


## Treacle

> I dont know, only watched it for 10 mins on sunday, never seen it before!


I used to watch it when Pam Ferris and Sarah Lancashire were in it!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I never knew Will Mellor was in it lol

----------


## Treacle

Will Mellor is hot!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jade

> Will Mellor is hot!


yep he is! :Wub:   :Bow:

----------


## Chris_2k11

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

> yep he is!


That's why I like "Two Pints" so much because he has loads of topless scenes  :Wub:

----------


## Treacle

> 


It's a women thing!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jade

> That's why I like "Two Pints" so much because he has loads of topless scenes


And Gaz's really funny in it as well

----------


## Treacle

> And Gaz's really funny in it as well


And Donna...

Ahhh I  :Wub:  that show!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Two pints is fab!  :Big Grin:  I was watching it last night funnily enough!

----------


## Treacle

> Two pints is fab!  I was watching it last night funnily enough!


Louise is also very good! And Johnny and Janet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

They're all great! lol!

----------


## alan45

> No thanks!
> 
> For the final time I am not slagging it off for it's realism or how it's acted I am slagging it off because it's boring and tedious and not entertaining and soaps are supposed to be entertaining.
> 
> It's the same old routine in every episode that they're in and it's so past it's sell by date now!
> 
> She won't sleep with him okay we established that 4 months ago   now let's move on with the script/plot please! 
> 
> It's like they recycle the same scripts for these two everytime and just give them a little bit of a tweak! *Yawn*


Only because it you Ib will not rant and rave WQ  To me the Charlie and Shelly story is being carried out in real time> Thats why it may appear slow to some but believe me and Mrs Alan 45 its verrrrry realistic as her best friend is a Shelly. I still respect your views WQ but on this point we will have to agree to disagree

----------


## Treacle

> Only because it you Ib will not rant and rave WQ To me the Charlie and Shelly story is being carried out in real time> Thats why it may appear slow to some but believe me and Mrs Alan 45 its verrrrry realistic as her best friend is a Shelly. I still respect your views WQ but on this point we will have to agree to disagree


I don't care about it's realism I know it's got touches of realism but I just hate it because despite the time frame being very realistic it's also very boring and tedious  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CrazyLea

umm back to your off topic 2 pints...... i love that show!!!! hehe ok

----------


## Treacle

> umm back to your off topic 2 pints...... i love that show!!!! hehe ok


Yeah it's fab!

----------


## jackyb

totally! I get total mad watchin it cause i know that no one would be doin that to me like! They need to take some advice from eastenders and him the pr**k with a doorstop haha!

----------


## Treacle

> totally! I get total mad watchin it cause i know that no one would be doin that to me like! They need to take some advice from eastenders and him the pr**k with a doorstop haha!


 :Rotfl:  Sadly I think this show is on a self-destruct downwards spiral at the moment  :Big Grin:

----------


## Potato1992

i agree wiv the fact over time but it is getting ridiculous now who would beg a man to stay after he cheats on you lots and doesn't apologise.

----------


## Treacle

> i agree wiv the fact over time but it is getting ridiculous now who would beg a man to stay after he cheats on you lots and doesn't apologise.


They've altered Shelley's character to suit the storyline though they gave her a personality transplant  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> Sadly I think this show is on a self-destruct downwards spiral at the moment


Wishful thinking WQ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> i agree wiv the fact over time but it is getting ridiculous now who would beg a man to stay after he cheats on you lots and doesn't apologise.


The problem is the victim cannot see any wrong in the person who is controlling them

----------


## Treacle

> Wishful thinking WQ


It appears to be popular opinion at the moment that Corrie is rubbish!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Treacle

> The problem is the victim cannot see any wrong in the person who is controlling them


They gave her a personality transplant to make her a victim!

----------


## alan45

> They gave her a personality transplant to make her a victim!


NO he just kep prssuring her and convincing her of her own lack of self esteem.  My friend was a professional woman, very intelligent with a good job and her so called partner has reduced her to a jibbering wreck by his manipulation. As I have said before WQ he has been manipulating her for so long he has broken her will and spirit. Sad as it is the Shelley / Charlie storyline reflects her situation to a tee

----------


## Treacle

> NO he just kep prssuring her and convincing her of her own lack of self esteem. My friend was a professional woman, very intelligent with a good job and her so called partner has reduced her to a jibbering wreck by his manipulation. As I have said before WQ he has been manipulating her for so long he has broken her will and spirit. Sad as it is the Shelley / Charlie storyline reflects her situation to a tee


It's boring and tedious and for the past 5 months has been about her not wanting to sleep with him  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> It's boring and tedious and for the past 5 months has been about her not wanting to sleep with him


  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Well that proves she has taste If I was her I wouldnt sleep with him either   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> Well that proves she has taste If I was her I wouldnt sleep with him either


It needs to finish soon because it's boring now!

The whole show has gone from being fantastic to being pretty poor IMHO.

It's nothing special infact none of the big 3 are at the moment but this is really bad for Corrie because nearly everybody loved it last year  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> It needs to finish soon because it's boring now!
> 
> The whole show has gone from being fantastic to being pretty poor IMHO.
> 
> It's nothing special infact none of the big 3 are at the moment but this is really bad for Corrie because nearly everybody loved it last year


Well you will be pleased to know its coming to a conclusion soon

The show still is fantastic in my humble opinion

Emmerdale is the best at the minute, with Corrie a close second. It would be unfair of me to comment on EE as Ive stopped watching it now. Anyhow it seems the offscreen activities of mr beetroot   :Moonie:  seems far more amusing

----------


## Treacle

> Well you will be pleased to know its coming to a conclusion soon
> 
> The show still is fantastic in my humble opinion
> 
> Emmerdale is the best at the minute, with Corrie a close second. It would be unfair of me to comment on EE as Ive stopped watching it now. Anyhow it seems the offscreen activities of mr beetroot  seems far more amusing


Well I think Corrie has gone right downhill now that they have 98% comedy and 2% drama  :Smile:  

They've always been rubbish at drama but Richard Hillman could finally have been a turning point.

And put your @rse away it stinks you haven't wiped it properly.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Comedy crap seems to have overtaken the show in recent months   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Treacle

> Comedy crap seems to have overtaken the show in recent months


Exactly it's been going downhill since the appalling christmas day episode  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> Well I think Corrie has gone right downhill now that they have 98% comedy and 2% drama  
> 
> They've always been rubbish at drama but Richard Hillman could finally have been a turning point.
> 
> And put your @rse away it stinks you haven't wiped it properly.


not my @rse  steve mcfaddens

----------


## Treacle

> not my @rse steve mcfaddens


 :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

The muppets have been on tonight  :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> The muppets have been on tonight


Unfortunately!

----------


## Abi

Why dont they just give the whole story a rest

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Why dont they just give the whole story a rest


It's gone on for most of 2005, and is spoiling the show in my opinion.

----------


## Trinity

> Well I think Corrie has gone right downhill now that they have 98% comedy and 2% drama  
> 
> They've always been rubbish at drama but Richard Hillman could finally have been a turning point.
> 
> And put your @rse away it stinks you haven't wiped it properly.


WQ, the Shelley/Charlie storyline is drama, and that is what you have been complaining about......

I can't stand EE or Corrie at the moment - Emmerdale is the only one that still has my loyalty, sometimes..

----------


## Trinity

> It's gone on for most of 2005, and is spoiling the show in my opinion.


EE are digging up charaters and storylines from the 1980's!  Surely we can give a realistic timeline to an important issue in Corrie?

Some women live with this and worse for decades.

----------


## alan45

> EE are digging up charaters and storylines from the 1980's!  Surely we can give a realistic timeline to an important issue in Corrie?
> 
> Some women live with this and worse for decades.


Well said  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Why has EastEnders been brought into the conversation?   :Smile:

----------


## luna_lovegood

I was getting bored of this storyline but since the shrink has been brought in I think its picking up again.

----------


## Keating's babe

> I was getting bored of this storyline but since the shrink has been brought in I think its picking up again.


I agree - the storyline has definitely picked up again since the therapist has come on the scene.  He is also a bit of alright.  :Smile:

----------


## luna_lovegood

> I agree - the storyline has definitely picked up again since the therapist has come on the scene.  He is also a bit of alright.


lol I think he's quite attractive too, I thinks it's the personality of his character that shines through.

----------


## Luna

> lol I think he's quite attractive too, I thinks it's the personality of his character that shines through.


He's been in a few things before i think can't remember though

----------


## luna_lovegood

Do you know what his real name is, I want to look him up and imdb.com

----------


## Luna

nope sorry might be on corrie website?  :Searchme:

----------


## luna_lovegood

Ralph Ineson is the name of the actor who plays Zack. I just googled him  :Big Grin: 

Have a look at this .

I recognised him as Finchy from the office and Playing the field

I wonder if Zack is going to become a regular character? I thought Shelly may realise that not all men are like Charlie and Peter with Zacks help and maybe they will hook up. You never know lol.

----------


## RealityGap

the therapist is certainly making it better - if only for the fact the story line is coming to an end (BUT totally agree the therapis is really cute  :Smile:  )

----------


## kayla05

Yep, im liking Zack at the mo! and i hope they keep him on.

----------


## alan45

> I was getting bored of this storyline but since the shrink has been brought in I think its picking up again.


It looks likely that he will be the one who makes Shelly realise what a complete B*****d Charlie actually is. He seems to have him sussed out already

----------


## RealityGap

> Yep, im liking Zack at the mo! and i hope they keep him on.


well there are plenty of other characters in weatherfield that could do with a good therapist.......

----------


## RealityGap

> It looks likely that he will be the one who makes Shelly realise what a complete B*****d Charlie actually is. He seems to have him sussed out already


lets hope so and then this story line can finish.......

----------


## kayla05

Yep i agree!

----------


## Gabby

I am not to keen on the whole Shelly and Charlie storyline either, it has been dragging on for way to long, i dont think it is realistic at all i mean what normal woman would let a man treat her like that and lock herself in her own room for weeks! I am fed up!!

----------


## CrazyLea

> I am not to keen on the whole Shelly and Charlie storyline either, it has been dragging on for way to long, i dont think it is realistic at all i mean what normal woman would let a man treat her like that and lock herself in her own room for weeks! I am fed up!!


some woman do thouhg cause they're too scared too do anything. or they love them alot or something

----------


## dddMac1

good storyline but i think it should end soon

----------


## Luna

aaaaarrrrrrggggghhhh.....is this still going on?  :Wal2l:  

When will it end???  :Crying:

----------


## Abi

Its like some sort of torture!

----------


## parkerman

I think Charlie should forget Shelley, move to London and marry Litttle Mo. That would put an end to the Charlie/Shelley storyline and the Molfie storyline at one stroke....

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> I think Charlie should forget Shelley, move to London and marry Litttle Mo. That would put an end to the Charlie/Shelley storyline and the Molfie storyline at one stroke....


  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   good idea! And Charlie could add to the list of Mo's boring abusive husband list. lol

i hate this charlie shelley storyline much more than the Kat,Alfie Mo one. 

in fact i'm not even sure what is goign on wiht charlie and shelley any more i switched off ages ago beacuse of it a couple of week before she had that surgary. how pathetic is the whole thing! not interesting at all! my sister was watchign it tonight and i just managed ot hear that their gettign marrie don the 19th is it? what a suprise....  a monday where thye conveniatly show two eppisodes. so we all get board twice as much... twice as fast. (Another of my pet hates about Corrie!   :Mad:   :Angry:   :Thumbsdown:   :Wal2l:   )

----------


## Debs

> aaaaarrrrrrggggghhhh.....is this still going on?  
> 
> When will it end???


 
Havent watched this for a few weeks as got bored with it! but tuned into it tonight and yes it is still going on!!  :Wal2l:

----------


## Debs

> good idea! And Charlie could add to the list of Mo's boring abusive husband list. lol
> 
> i hate this charlie shelley storyline much more than the Kat,Alfie Mo one. 
> 
> in fact i'm not even sure what is goign on wiht charlie and shelley any more i switched off ages ago beacuse of it a couple of week before she had that surgary. how pathetic is the whole thing! not interesting at all! my sister was watchign it tonight and i just managed ot hear that their gettign marrie don the 19th is it? what a suprise.... a monday where thye conveniatly show two eppisodes. so we all get board twice as much... twice as fast. (Another of my pet hates about Corrie!     )


i tuned in again tonight but i have to say i havent misse much!

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> i tuned in again tonight but i have to say i havent misse much!


Didnt think so

----------


## alan45

> good idea! And Charlie could add to the list of Mo's boring abusive husband list. lol
> 
> i hate this charlie shelley storyline much more than the Kat,Alfie Mo one. 
> 
> in fact i'm not even sure what is goign on wiht charlie and shelley any more i switched off ages ago beacuse of it a couple of week before she had that surgary. how pathetic is the whole thing! not interesting at all! my sister was watchign it tonight and i just managed ot hear that their gettign marrie don the 19th is it? what a suprise....  a monday where thye conveniatly show two eppisodes. so we all get board twice as much... twice as fast. (Another of my pet hates about Corrie!       )


You will only get twice as BORED if you watch it. Avoid boredom  watch something else.. As for me I cant wait for the wedding episode  :Smile:

----------


## Jay-H

> You will only get twice as BORED if you watch it. Avoid boredom  watch something else.. As for me I cant wait for the wedding episode


This post was clearly pre-wedding so what did you think of it, Alan?

----------

